# Specialized Trail 110



## T8Force (12. März 2008)

Weiß jemand, ob die Schuhe schon erhältlich sind oder wenn nicht, wann? Ich habe nur wenige shops gefunden und irgendwie kein wirkliches Angebot.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (13. März 2008)

Ich denke wenn Du ihn günstiger als 129 Euro haben möchtest hast Du ein Problem........

Hab mir den 120 er bestellt, auch den hab ich nirgends günstiger als 189 gefunden, und auch den bekommt man nur in sehr sehr wenigen online shops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (13. März 2008)

Tjoa, habe ich mir so gedacht. *lach*
Sind die (Trail 110) denn neu rausgekommen, also ein 2008ter Modell?


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (13. März 2008)

Ja sind 2008, habe meine bei Fahrradnet24 bestellt,
da fällt mir glatt ein muss meine neuen Shimano AM50 noch verkloppen, die passen leider so gar nicht auf meinen Fuß, leider einmal gebraucht na mal schauen wie viel ich noch daür bekomme.
Hoffe die Spezialized halten das was sie versprechen, werden wohl diese Woche noch kommen.


----------



## mrsiro (15. März 2008)

Ist der Specialized Trail 110 alpenchross tauglich, sprich wer hat Geh-Erfahrung mit dem Schuh ?


----------



## T8Force (15. März 2008)

In der aktuellen "mountain bike" hat der Schuh des Testsieg unter der den Tourenschuhen gemacht. Ich nehme also mal stark an, dass er dafür gedacht/gemacht ist.
Habe bei einem Händler in der Nähe angerufen und der hat den Schuh in meiner Größe da, also mal hin und probieren. 
Die Shimano AM50 hatte ich zuvor ins Auge gefasst, weil ich sie für unter 90 bekomme, allerdings fand ich das Testergebnis echt mies. Vielleicht finde ich ja einen Händler, der die auch hat, dann kann ich mich mal selbst überzeugen...


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (15. März 2008)

Ganz im Vertrauen, Finger weg von dem AM50, die fühlen sich innen an als hätte einer Rasierklingen eingebaut, dort wo die Zunge mit dem Schuh befestigt ist befindet sich eine dicke scharfkantige Lederwulst, warum auch immer, die drückt auf den Fußrücken kurz bevor die Zehen anfangen, hält man nicht länger als ne Stunde aus mit den Dingern, hinzu kommt das Quasi, in meinen Augen, noch ein Klett fehlt, und zwar oben, damit man etwas Stabilität hat, sollte man eigentlich von ausgehen wenn man einen hohen Schuh kauft, beim AM50 aber weit gefehlt gleiche Stabilität hat man auch mit flachen Schuhe.
Der Schuh ist einfach nur ein Griff ins Klo.
HAb meinen dummer weise ändern lassen, so daß die Wulst weg ist, drückt immer noch wie Sau, und nein der Schuh ist nicht zu klein, hatte ihn vorher eine Nummer Größer, aber wieder umgetauscht, weil der viel zu groß war.
Von der Göße/Länge ist der Schuh top, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß Menschen mit nicht so hohem Spann wie ich keine Probleme damit haben, weil das Problem (eins der Probleme) im Vorderfußbereich liegt.

Auch wenn ihr am Anfang meint wie ich, daß wird schon gehen irgendwie, nee selbst wenn der gröbste Fehler ausgebessert wurde ist der Schuh der letzte Müll.

Wenn ich dann hingegen in den Trail 120 steige, gut der ist teurer, aber im Vergleich mit dem Listenpreis für den AM50, durchaus gerechtfertigt im Preis, dann denke ich mir für was verlangt Shimano 139 Euro?
Allein die Platte zur Befestigung für die Cleats erweckt bei Shimano kein Vertrauen, die wirkt als würde sie beim ersten zu wegflöten.

Im Trail 120 fühlte ich mich wie daheim, herrlich einzusteigen, fühlt sich super am Fuss an, einfach ein bomben Schuh für den ich gerne den Preis investiere und auch als gerechtfertigt ansehe.

Der AM50 ist kein Schuh sondern die reinste Katastrophe. 
Wenn man aber dennoch etwas positives an dem Schuh sehen will, ist es vieleicht die Optik, aber hey was bringt die wenn du nach einer halben Stunde die Treter ausziehen musst und dann laufen kannst............

Und glaubt mir ich bin wahrlich kein Specialized Fan, die Schuhe sind quasi der erste Artikel den ich von Specialized besitze.

Aber Shimano sinkt immer weiter in meinem Ansehen.


----------



## daniel_Speci (18. März 2008)

..habe mir jetzt auch den trail 110 bestellt und hoffe ich kann damit auch gut laufen und die kletts sind schön fest zuziehen??!
habe in strassenschuhe 33-44 und hoffe der 44er passt.
hat jemand erfahrung mit den schuhen? 
ich werd dann mal berichten
dani


----------



## prong (18. März 2008)

mrsiro schrieb:


> Ist der Specialized Trail 110 alpenchross tauglich, sprich wer hat Geh-Erfahrung mit dem Schuh ?



Ich fahre die Specialized Schuhe ohne Schaft. Die sind nix zum Laufen! Die Sohle ist zwar gut geformt und zum fahren sind die wirklich super, aber längere Schiebe- /Tragepassagen sind damit wirklich nicht der Bringer, besonders wenn der Untergrund steinig/felsig wird.
Derhalb suche ich gerade passende AM Schuhe. Habe den Test auch gelesen und mich über die Specialized als Testsieger gewundert.


----------



## T8Force (18. März 2008)

@daniel_Speci

Ne komische Schuhgröße hast du!  
Ne, mal im Ernst. Specialized selbst gibt an, dass man eine Nummer größer bestellen soll, da sie klein ausfallen, aber zur Not kannste ja immer noch umtauschen. Vielleicht berichtest du hier einfach deine Eindrücke, wenn du den Schuh erhalten hast und mal ausgefahren bist. Mit welchen Pedalen fährst du?

@prong

Na, das haben die ja auch nicht behauptet.   Soweit ich weiß steht sogar ausdrücklich im Test, dass sie nichts für lange Laufpasssagen sind. Für mich ist das auch eher sekundär, da ich mehr fahre als schiebe. Werde sie auch sobald ich meine Pedalen bekommen habe, mal bestellen oder zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke fahren...


----------



## daniel_Speci (20. März 2008)

@t8force, ich fahre ausschließlich flats, die von speci. und hoffe immer noch, das ich mit den trails110er gut laufen kann, da meine touren auch einige schiebe und kraxl passagen haben, immer und immer wieder ;-)
hätte jetzt evtl die chance den **buzzaw** von speci. zu bekommen, hat jemand erfahrung damit??
ich brauch son zwischending, guter halt, gute kraftübertragung, gut im laufen. warum muss es auch halbhoch sein. hatte vorher den **taho** und war super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (25. März 2008)

Ich kann da grad den Unterschied vom 2008er Modell zu dem von 2007 nicht erkennen.
Habe den Schuh schon seit einem guten halben Jahr und bin begeistert.
Größe 43 bei Schuhgröße 42-43 paßt mir perfekt.
Für lange Trage-/Schiebepassagen ist der sicher nicht so ideal, vor allem bei eingeschraubten Stollen auf Fels..
Aber das kann man ja bei der Routenplanung berücksichtigen


----------



## petalschleifer (26. März 2008)

Würd mich Interessieren was dann der Unterschied zwischen dem Modell 07 und 08 ist - weis dazu wer was ?


----------



## jozhik (26. März 2008)

Hi,

den Unterschied zwischen den Jahrgängen kenn ich leider nicht, aber der Trail 110 ist heute bei mir eingetroffen... und geht morgen zurück zum Absender.

Positiv:
- sehr angenehme Passform trotz hohem Schaft 
- scheinbar gute Belüftung (ich trage sie in geheizter Umgebung Probe)

Negativ:
Die Sohle ist zum Gehen über Felsen/Holz offensichtlich nicht geeignet, sieht man z.B. hier im Bereich des Mittelfußes: 
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/popup_image_2.php/pID/2723
Vielleicht noch besser im Vergleich zum Trail 120:
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/popup_image_2.php/pID/2106

Der 120 scheint hierin einen Vorteil zu besitzen. Angeblich sollen dessen Gumminoppen weich sein. Beim 110 sind sie jedenfalls knüppelhart.

Genau wegen dieser fehlenden Geländegängigkeit geht er zurück.

Solle jemand nicht Schuhgröße 44  benötigen, ist das vielleicht ein interessantes Angebot:

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=21535


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (27. März 2008)

Die Stollen des 120 sind gummiert, wirklich weich sind die aber auch nicht, kenne die vom 110 im Vergleich dazu nicht.


----------



## Butch (28. März 2008)

Weis jemand ob der 110 eine "Abdeckplatt" für die Cleatverschraubung hat, oder sind die Löcher im sichtbar ? Wichtig für mich als Plattformpedalfahrer.

Ich habe noch den Adidas El Moro Mid in der engeren Wahl. Hier sieht mir die Sohle doch griffiger aus, aber mal sehen.

Vg
Butch


----------



## jozhik (28. März 2008)

Hi Butch,

wenn man die Sohle/das Fußbett entfernt guckt man auf eine aufgeklebte dicke Pappsohle. Dort wo die Cleats sind, ist die Pappe vorgestanzt - wahrscheinlich, um sie bei Bedarf mit einem scharfen Messer dort auszuschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (13. April 2008)

Hi,

was ich meinte war: Ist die Cleatverschraubung beim Kauf verschlossen (mit einer Gummiplatte verschraubt etc., oder ist sie schon so wie auf dem Bild oben gezeigt ?

Vg
BUtch


----------



## toschi (25. Mai 2008)

Ich weis jetzt zwar nicht wie der 110er ausgestattet ist aber von dem 120er kann ich als AX Schuh nur abraten.


----------



## daniel_Speci (26. Mai 2008)

also ich hab meinen 110er auch wieder zurückgehen lassen, da ich 100%iger "plattformpedalfahrer" bin 

pro:
+ super passform
+ super verarbeitet
+ extrem steife sohle
+ für cleat-fahrer ein genialer schuh

kontra. (nur für plattformpedalfahrer wie mich ;-)
- gehen ist sehr unangenehm, im gelände fast unmöglich wegen der extrem steifen sohle/stollen

Mein Tipp:
Shimano SH MT 90L, da passt alles  (tour,freeride, alpen X)   1-2 nummern größer bestellen

lg
dani


----------



## Der Kassenwart (18. Juni 2008)

hallo leute, hier mein kurzer testbericht zum 110er.
ich würde meine schuhe auch gern zurückschicken, hab sie aber bei der ersten tour gleich dermaßen eingesaut, abgeschrammt u durchweicht. jetzt werd ich sie wohl behalten müssen.

positiv: 
+ein- u ausstieg prima 
+guter halt u anpassung durch vier laschen
+kraftübertragung durch steife sohle
+bg innensohle

negativ- und das wiegt schwerer, weil ich keinen raceschuh brauche:
-schuh zu lang u etwas schmal für mich, ich besitze andere schuhe vom big S in der gleichen größe. daher kauf per web ohne vorherige anprobe. schon seltsam, wie sich die schuhform seither verändert hat (oder haben sich meine füße verformt?)
-läuft sich bescheiden
-mit schraubstollen sogar noch schlechter
-schuh zu dünn, also bei weitem nicht so robust wie man meint 
-nässe geht schnell durch, kühlt aus

fazit: leider fehlkauf, zumindest nicht geeigntet für den vom hersteller angepeilten einsatzbereich am/enduro. geht für warme trockene tage, aber da brauche ich keine knöchelhohen botten u für marathon/spinning hab ich schon schuhe.
wie konnte der nur testsieger werden?


----------

